# Tough day



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We hunted a local competition yesterday and had beautiful weather. We thought is was going to be good day. Their was only six teams hunting. We didnt call any in until 12:30 and it was a double and we was able to get one of them. After that it was nothing the rest of the day. We only had one coyote but I still wanted to check in to see how everybody else did. We was the second team to check in and nobody else came in with more than one coyote. We ended up placing 2nd and got the little dog. That was a big suprise for us. Tough day but we still had fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on you second place Ruger. One dog is better than none and none is better than sitting home.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Great Hunt!!! Thanks for sharing----Shoot'em Dead_________SB*


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Ruger on the second place finish. That's what it's all about having fun.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not bad. I hunt by myself most of the time and still come in in last place.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you making it out at least you did !


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

You never know. Its all way fun to check in. My brother and I lost a thousand by 3 pounds. With 2 totes in are last tournament. Had alot of fun I saw the best shot on a running coyote at night.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I know what you mean, my brother and I lost $1600 during the Worlds on the little dog a couple of years ago. We tied but we checked in 14 minutes later than the other team. Our new motto is Drive Faster!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Drive faster haha...just make sure you make it !

So how large was your little dog ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

12.6 pounds


----------

